# Disparition des mails



## Eustorgie (30 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Mes mails disparaissent dès que mon ordinateur les récupère. Y a t'il un réglage à faire pour que mes mails restent sur mon iPad ?
Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Larme (30 Septembre 2013)

Quel compte Mail ? GMail, etc. ?
POP ? IMAP ?
Sur Mail.app (Mac), as-tu dans les réglages de les supprimer dès qu'ils sont récupérés du serveur ?


----------

